# [Core i7] Watercooling discussion thread



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Talk about watercooling + i7 here.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Ok . 

I'm going to start.

Let's say I'd like a watercooling setup for my core i7.

How much should it cost in total?

I've no knowledge about watercooling at all


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ok .
> 
> I'm going to start.
> 
> ...



Should cost? Depends. Depends heavily. What do you want to cool (just CPU, or every chip there is), how much space do you have, and how much are you willing to spend. For comparison, My water setup consisting of a triple rad, a single rad, two GPU blocks, a CPU block, res, pump, and all the little things needed was well over 700$ (note that water cooling gear in Switzerland and hardware in general is more expensive than in the US or anywhere else). Quality has its price, so you have to calculate enough budget to spend.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Should cost? Depends. Depends heavily. What do you want to cool (just CPU, or every chip there is), how much space do you have, and how much are you willing to spend. For comparison, My water setup consisting of a triple rad, a single rad, two GPU blocks, a CPU block, res, pump, and all the little things needed was well over 700$ (note that water cooling gear in Switzerland and hardware in general is more expensive than in the US or anywhere else). Quality has its price, so you have to calculate enough budget to spend.



Well. I want to cool my CPU and GTX 280.

I don't think I'd need to cool other components


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

You may want to ask yourself if you want to cool everything in one loop, ore make seperated CPU/GPU loops. Of course, latter is more expensive, but certainly more effective. However one loop for all is also okay with the right parts and loop layout. Do you already have parts in mind?

Do you overclock much? Or what is your reason to go water, besides its obvious awesomeness?


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the new thread Mudkip, I know the other i7 thread can get bogged down with LC questions quite a bit.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You may want to ask yourself if you want to cool everything in one loop, ore make seperated CPU/GPU loops. Of course, latter is more expensive, but certainly more effective. However one loop for all is also okay with the right parts and loop layout. Do you already have parts in mind?
> 
> Do you overclock much? Or what is your reason to go water, besides its obvious awesomeness?



i do overclock , sometimes 

But i want to overclock my GTX280 without getting it over 100 degrees 

I've no idea what I should buy.. 

what's the best core i7 block ? , or which one has the best price/performance ratio.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ok .
> 
> I'm going to start.
> 
> ...



no one needs water. im serious. some if not most of the high OCs were done with a TRUE.

YES i have water, 2 different setups, but neither give me any better performance over my xigmatek DK.

take that extra $200+ and get something more worth while.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one needs water. im serious. some if not most of the high OCs were done with a TRUE.
> 
> YES i have water, 2 different setups, but neither give me any better performance over my xigmatek DK.
> 
> take that extra $200+ and get something more worth while.



I just want to try it for once


----------



## phanbuey (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one needs water. im serious. some if not most of the high OCs were done with a TRUE.
> 
> YES i have water, 2 different setups, but neither give me any better performance over my xigmatek DK.
> 
> take that extra $200+ and get something more worth while.



So true... I have a water setup too, and its great... but that extra 10C doesn't make a whole lotta difference IMO.  Maybe for an i7 its not a bad idea though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I just want to try it for once



was it from reading hundreds of posts about it in the other thread?


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one needs water. im serious. some if not most of the high OCs were done with a TRUE.
> 
> YES i have water, 2 different setups, but neither give me any better performance over my xigmatek DK.
> 
> take that extra $200+ and get something more worth while.



I beg to differ here. A buddy of mine and I have done some testing with his TRUE against my water cooling setup. He consistently gets 5-6 degree higher temps than I do at 3.8ghz full load. This is with reseating the TRUE several times on both of our chips. Both of our setup were in the same room on open benches. Also, WC does not have to be all that expensive, especially if you are smart and find some good used parts. My current setup cost me about $160 total.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

yes, temps are different but there isnt any advantage in the long run.

i can bench all day on water at 4.4ghz but i can do the same exact benches on air at the same settings all day as well.

all im saying is...

for the price... there is no benifit really other than a few C cooler. you are not going to get a higher OC from water. most of you wont even try a higher OC because you are afraid of voltage it seems. 

im not trying to be a dick but this isnt like 775 setups where you could get 400-600mhz more OC on water. you can reach max OC on air with i7 because it is limited by the BCLK not temps.


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes, temps are different but there isnt any advantage in the long run.
> 
> i can bench all day on water at 4.4ghz but i can do the same exact benches on air at the same settings all day as well.
> 
> ...



I do see your point. I prefer the lower temps. Reasonable temps makes me want to try higher voltages. So, for me this is peace of mind.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> was it from reading hundreds of posts about it in the other thread?



Not really, I just wanted to overclock my GTX 280 with a voltmod , this is not possible on air, trust me lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

get a block for the gpu and a pa120.2/feser240/hwlabs gen2 240gtx for it. pump is up to you. anything with a bit of flow will be fine for that setup.

i wouldnt mix cpu and gpu in the same loop unless you get a massive loop setup. cpu and gpu have different heat outputs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

anyone know what to use on a GB ud5? ima do full board water.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

I'm only cooling the CPU. I have a 240mm fan blowing over my tech station, and the NB is cool to the touch. I can't justify water for it, and I haven't seen many universal 1333 NB blocks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

well i have some store credit and need to use it.

i just bought a few new things that i will leave untold for now.

basically im going all water on the gb ud5


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

thoughts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

this will be interesting to see.  has anybody full watered the UD5 before?


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/images/FB-GAX58.jpg
> 
> thoughts?



That's very nice. Link?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

you dont wanna know... http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_241&products_id=25580


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

oh lord, thats some pretty nice stuff


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

*i think it would look better nickle plated what do you think?*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/images/FB-GAX58.jpg
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/13-128-362-06.jpg
> 
> *i think it would look better nickle plated what do you think?*



I agree!


----------



## Drizzt5 (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one needs water. im serious. some if not most of the high OCs were done with a TRUE.
> YES i have water, 2 different setups, but neither give me any better performance over my xigmatek DK.
> take that extra $200+ and get something more worth while.


I agree. Even for 775. But once you have it you love it. And you can reuse your loop again and again (or at least some of the parts) for each rig you build.
For my q6600 my temps aren't fantastic... but my GPU temps are AMAZING. Easily giving me enough cooling to pencil mod it some.


phanbuey said:


> So true... I have a water setup too, and its great... but that extra 10C doesn't make a whole lotta difference IMO.  Maybe for an i7 its not a bad idea though.


agreed. I hear i7's get hot.


Fitseries3 said:


> i wouldnt mix cpu and gpu in the same loop unless you get a massive loop setup. cpu and gpu have different heat outputs.


I mix mine with a 120.3 rad now. It brought my CPU temps up quite a bit when I added the GPU in. But it's nice to have everything in one loop. Cheaper, and sexy looking.

I was hoping to see the temp differences in this thread between a i7 920 on air and on water... I guess I have to wait some


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

you can mix cpu and gpu yes. but i wouldnt, especially not with multiple video cards.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *i think it would look better nickle plated what do you think?*



Get some chrome paint.  BLING!


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2009)

you can do it with multiple cards... you just have to have a BUTT LOAD of rad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

more like mine.... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216170


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2009)

EDIT:  Good lord fit...  that's awesome...

I still don't get it how Digital Storm and such can get away with i7 and _triple_ GPU WC with 3 120 MM rads.



look







Am I missing something?  How does that tubing not melt when everything is loaded?


----------



## MRCL (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you can mix cpu and gpu yes. but i wouldnt, especially not with multiple video cards.



My two 4890s and the q6600 are feeling fine in the same loop with single + triple rad. I think the CPU temp just got up a few degrees when I added the cards, noticeable, but not that much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you can do it with multiple cards... you just have to have a BUTT LOAD of rad.



thats awesome.  So one in the front, one in the rear, and the big rad up top correct?


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats awesome.  So one in the front, one in the rear, and the big rad up top correct?



yep... im gonna clean up cables and add a black/green theme this week.  

It's totally excessive... But all of those fans are barely moving.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yep... im gonna clean up cables and add a black/green theme this week.
> 
> It's totally excessive... But all of those fans are barely moving.



hmmm i like it bro, keep us posted on that, imma go ahead and subscribe to your thread now.  would love to see some updates of that rig


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes, temps are different but there isnt any advantage in the long run.
> 
> i can bench all day on water at 4.4ghz but i can do the same exact benches on air at the same settings all day as well.
> 
> ...



My water setup was S I L E N T.

My 90mm/air cooled desktop.. not so much..


----------



## Drizzt5 (May 26, 2009)

I need to get new fans in my setup... I added a orange fan I got from a friend and he warned me, but I wasn't expecting it to sound like a leaf blower....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 26, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> I need to get new fans in my setup... I added a orange fan I got from a friend and he warned me, but I wasn't expecting it to sound like a leaf blower....



haha, I miss my tornado


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Heh.. eVGA Classified  Koolance / Naekuh Edition  






I personally require water on my main machine because its on 24/7. Also, fit is telling partial truth. But there are times when water will give you that extra OC depending on a good system.

Example.. Sorry fit, a TRUE wouldnt get anywhere close to these temps:





Look at my RealTemp Max Linpack values.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

meh.... not impressed.

i need to find some cheap high cfm(100+) 120x25mm fans.


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> meh.... not impressed.
> 
> i need to find some cheap high cfm(100+) 120x25mm fans.



i can do that with push pull yates on low on my PA120.3.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

i hate yates. 

i want some delta FFB1212EH 's


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> meh.... not impressed.
> 
> i need to find some cheap high cfm(100+) 120x25mm fans.



Water is better suited for high capacity cooling (Large heatloads), as thats what it was initially used for.

Current air cooling has made great strides in effeciency/cooling capacity, but as always it brings the problem of air flow, which is always noisy when you bring high capacity into the game.

Water brings the ability to manage the same or greater load while maintaining superior temperatures/Noise...

However, YMMV with all water loops-> Not all perform the same. Different pumps different blocks, different radiators, different coolant mixes all will give different performances.

If air is outperforming water, you probably need to rethink how your water setup is configured.


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hate yates.
> 
> i want some delta FFB1212EH 's





remember this picture?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216170






got you topped


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> got you topped












Try again?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

mine are dual 560gtx's. i've got more surface area than you.


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> mine are dual 560gtx's. i've got more surface area than you.



yeah i saw that now.. lol... u win..  But i got more CFM though my rads.  :X

Shourded San Aces are unbeatable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

mine are 267cfm each...

plenty for my setup


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fine..






RAWR


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

i have a chiller that does better than that.

thats martins isnt it?


----------



## Naekuh (May 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have a chiller that does better than that.
> 
> thats martins isnt it?



lol... it was made by martin, but its mine. Currently Skinnee has it.  Its gonna be running 4 x 400W TEC's CP1-12726.

I also have a reciprocating phased chiller as well.  

But i think now were getting too extreme for this thread.  :X

I appologize to the mods.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

skinnee must not like me. he never answers my PMs.

while most ppl wouldnt get anything crazy like we have, this isnt too far out for I7 setups. chilled water and super water rigs are quite feesable for i7 when you do a full board loop with video cards as well. just through in an iwaki and your set. 

i think im going to try some scythe slipstreams.


----------



## SystemViper (May 26, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Fine..
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/TEC Blocks/IMG_1375.jpg
> 
> RAWR



I cry every time i see that tec chillerm, that was the straw that burnt martin out...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

naekuh and fit battle it out, hows the got most superb water setup 

thats some crazy S**T you guys.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys I'm thinking of a reservoir upgrade. I want a good 3x120mm rad and I cant help but go with the flow and get a PA120.3.  What should I look for in a good radiator? Reviews? Thickness?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

look in my deals thread. i posted a pa120.3 yesturday for a really good price. i'd say get it.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

Damn dude, $75 is a hell of a deal!  I would hate to join [H] just for a single buy, but I may PM him through Heatware.

Any other things to think about w/a good radiator?  EDIT:

I was thinking of getting this $50 3x120mm rad based on CyberDruid's recommendations:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcqupo3xbl.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

fans. 

rads with low FPI you can use lower speed quiet fans.

rad with high FPI you need high cfm fans with high static pressure.

in other words

hwlabs gtx needs crazy fans

thermochill/feser/swiftec/xspc need normal fans.

EDIT: im not fond of swiftec rads myself


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Try again?



was gonna say, those look like delta 120cfm 90mils >.>

Aka tornado... but I could be wrong.

Crazy. Just chill the thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mlee further to what FIT said, here is a review of what he means if you want to read into it 

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/HWlabs480GTX-Review.html


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

What about a shroud?  Would it help make an improvement?  Not sure the exact needs of a shroud anyways, can someone explain?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

some believe it helps but if you put the fans in a pull config i find it works pretty well without them. 

you can take some old POS 120mm fans and cut the fan part out so only the outer is left. put them between the fan and rad

for a  pa120.3 there are a few ppl selling shrouds, i think theres one on OCN.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> some believe it helps but if you put the fans in a pull config i find it works pretty well without them.
> 
> you can take some old POS 120mm fans and cut the fan part out so only the outer is left. put them between the fan and rad
> 
> for a  pa120.3 there are a few ppl selling shrouds, i think theres one on OCN.



i've done that with some broken 120mm's and it works pretty good 

however push and pull is my favorite.


----------



## Drizzt5 (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've done that with some broken 120mm's and it works pretty good
> 
> however push and pull is my favorite.



Is it better to have the shrouds on the pushing fans, the pulling fans, or both?

I have only shrouds on my pushing fans atm, I was considering putting them on the pulling as well but... Well I have it mounted externally and my case is pretty long


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Is it better to have the shrouds on the pushing fans, the pulling fans, or both?
> 
> I have only shrouds on my pushing fans atm, I was considering putting them on the pulling as well but... Well I have it mounted externally and my case is pretty long



you mind giving us a pic of your case so I can see what you mean.

I dont know about shrouds man, I know the pushing can use shrouds, but I dont think pulling needs them as much I would say.


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

OK, so I just added 2 San Aces to this Feser 240 rad. I know, overkill, but it's nice!
Can't get specs on these fans from Sanyo Denki though since they are OEMs "custom" made for some manufacturer or something.

So let's just say I just found out my shirt stuck to the front bays of my case when I walked by 

Atm, I'm running Core Damage @ 183 BCLK, 1.375 vCore (all auto set) and HT and Turbo on and getting a straight 69C. And yes, that's with a jet engine next to me now 

EDIT: if anyone can help me finding specs: 109R1212H1131 is the type number


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> OK, so I just added 2 San Aces to this Feser 240 rad. I know, overkill, but it's nice!
> Can't get specs on these fans from Sanyo Denki though since they are OEMs "custom" made for some manufacturer or something.
> 
> So let's just say I just found out my shirt stuck to the front bays of my case when I walked by
> ...



so how much did your temps drop?

I treid looking for some specs and no luck neither


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> OK, so I just added 2 San Aces to this Feser 240 rad. I know, overkill, but it's nice!
> Can't get specs on these fans from Sanyo Denki though since they are OEMs "custom" made for some manufacturer or something.
> 
> So let's just say I just found out my shirt stuck to the front bays of my case when I walked by
> ...



check out this page, see if you find yours there.

http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/cooling_dcfan.html


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> check out this page, see if you find yours there.
> 
> http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/cooling_dcfan.html



Been there. Thing is:



			
				Sanyo Denki representative said:
			
		

> I am sorry but this fan is a customized model and we can't get the data sheet as it is a protected model.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> I assume you mean this fan has been manufactured for an OEM server or PC manufacturer?





			
				Sanyo Denki representative said:
			
		

> This is a non-disclosable information and we will not be able to obtain this information.


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

baiscally your fan is the lower version of the 1011. 

Meaning it spins slower, has a cap rpm rate of about 1600 rpms if i remember correctly vs the 2600rpm cap the 1011 has. 

You bought yours off ebay for around 5 dollars i think. Thats when a vendor was selling 300 and went sold out in a matter of hours.

i dont like the models you have because they whistle at a lower rpm, and you need to set it on high.


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> baiscally your fan is the lower version of the 1011.
> 
> Meaning it spins slower, has a cap rpm rate of about 1600 rpms if i remember correctly vs the 2600rpm cap the 1011 has.


I'd be surprised if this was 1600RPM. My guess is at least 2k. At 7v it already spins faster than I can see.


> You bought yours off ebay for around 5 dollars i think. Thats when a vendor was selling 300 and went sold out in a matter of hours.


Nope, bought them on a local internet marketplace.



> i dont like the models you have because they whistle at a lower rpm, and you need to set it on high.


I think I can conclude we're not talking about the same model


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

sigh...

trust me bro.

This is the fan correct?  They were on sale @ ebay for 5 dollars each.

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02265ni4.jpg

Specs are 1600RPM vs the 2800RPM the regular ones do. (they also DONT run at 5V, which the 1011's do, and @ 7V it makes a ticking or whistling noise.)  Confirm it yourself.   This is why i dont like these san aces.  

I dont think anyone on this forum, even CyberDruid has more SanAces then i do.  So trust me on it.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 29, 2009)

I've sold more San Aces than you  

But at the moment I only have two 1011R. And yes I love them.

BTW just to step back from all the dick waggling I just don't get the responses in the thread at all...

Guy says: discuss i7 cooling. Fits says LC is no better than AC. Then promptly fills the thread with pics of all his current and planned LC projects. What?

Am I the only one than thinks that's kinda odd?

I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that LC is superior to AC in every regard. The downside is price. The technology for AC is lagging. The bases of most Heatsinks are still just a lump of metal. The bases of waterblocks are engineering masterpieces.


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> sigh...
> 
> trust me bro.
> 
> ...



Well then I must have some good batch or something 

Type number is correct, but I can't measure RPM to make sure. Can you tell me how you got those specs btw, because I'm still getting nothing but air from Sanyo Denki Inc.


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well then I must have some good batch or something
> 
> Type number is correct, but I can't measure RPM to make sure. Can you tell me how you got those specs btw, because I'm still getting nothing but air from Sanyo Denki Inc.



i remember the ebay guy telling us the specs because well, as i said they got sold out in a matter of hours.  He had 300, and guys off XS was buying them by 10's. 

So they wanted specs b4 they bought.

downvolt it half way, that should be around 7V. See if they make a ticking noise or a whistling noise @ around 7V.


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

They are rather quiet at 7v, no weird sounds...


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

*shrug*

but if the fans i linked are your fans, im sure of those specs.   

my friend has 10 of them.


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

You happen to have CFM specs as well? Or did I read over it... could be


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

that i wouldnt know.. i just knew the RPM numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Been there. Thing is:







Naekuh said:


> baiscally your fan is the lower version of the 1011.
> 
> Meaning it spins slower, has a cap rpm rate of about 1600 rpms if i remember correctly vs the 2600rpm cap the 1011 has.
> 
> ...



impressive stuff   Thanks for sharing as I was trying to find it as well



CyberDruid said:


> I've sold more San Aces than you
> 
> But at the moment I only have two 1011R. And yes I love them.
> 
> ...




I do agree about Heatsinks and the engineering of waterblocks.  kudos on that


----------



## Naekuh (May 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've sold more San Aces than you



most likely considering i havent sold any  

i think i have 6 left over after using 8 tho.  

i had a total of 20, broke 3 blades doing stupid things and i gave skinnee 3 for his bench ver. 2.0 .

Watch out san ace blades are the most fragile blades i have ever touched.


----------



## Thrackan (May 30, 2009)

Touching them while spinning is never good


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Touching them while spinning is never good



i have broken like 2 fans like that.  But not on purpose, just don't notice and put my finger or something in them.  Result?  Broken blade


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone who has a HK3 be sure you have it installed the right way on your i7.

temps will be 5-9c cooler if you have it on right. 

post pics and i can tell you if you have it on right or not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone who has a HK3 be sure you have it installed the right way on your i7.
> 
> temps will be 5-9c cooler if you have it on right.
> 
> post pics and i can tell you if you have it on right or not



i'll need to get the block first.  I want one so bad


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone who has a HK3 be sure you have it installed the right way on your i7.
> 
> temps will be 5-9c cooler if you have it on right.
> 
> post pics and i can tell you if you have it on right or not



Sounds interesting...
I've got the outlet on top with my motherboard upright. Did it because it bled easier


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2009)

I want a HK3 so bad...but I'm too cheap  Gonna use my Fuzion v2 for now.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok so I added a triple rad to the loop...


Temps are UP.. I could blame the weather but 5 degrees difference with more than double the rad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ok so I added a triple rad to the loop...
> 
> 
> Temps are UP.. I could blame the weather but 5 degrees difference with more than double the rad?



not enough flow from pump maybe?  Maybe you got lots of air trapped inside the rads.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe, I'm going to try a remount and I'll doublecheck the bleeding process, but as far as I'm concerned I'm gonna go back to just the Feser 240 after that. That is, unless I get spectacular results.

The pump is holding on just fine, the res tells me I have enough flow.


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

My temps are higher by 4C than they were two months ago.  Food for thought.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I cleaned my CPU block and took the dust off the radiator too...
But I bet you didn't add a radiator in the meantime?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

Man, I've never seen 120x120x55! mm fans before:
http://www.tfc-triebwerk.com/


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Man, I've never seen 120x120x55! mm fans before:
> http://www.tfc-triebwerk.com/



not that expensive either
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36...Fans-120mm_x_55mm_Fans-Page1.html?id=AKZ42IrS


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

They're around €25 here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes but they have the same amount of airflow as a $10 scythe and other cheap fans. waste of money imho


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

They should be better on pressure level, or am I talking bull here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

its not you... 

they are designed to be quiet. thats all.

the static pressure is crap for the size of the fan. you can get better static pressure out of a scythe kama flex or even a slipstream. hell, 2x yate loon mediums have better flow and higher static pressure than the TFCs... take up less room too.

the only thing the TFCs have going for them is looks. i'll give them that much.

if i had some i'd run them at 18-24v to see how well they do. THEN they might be worth getting


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I'm certainly not picking them over my San Aces atm, but I thought they looked impressive.
80+CFM for a commercial fan isn't that bad imho.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

80cfm?

i dont even consider a fan unless it has 120+ cfm.  

200+ is where its at.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

I know, I'm talking commercial fans here  not server fans, delta's, sanyo denki's and other toys you just luuuurve to play with 

For a commercial fan, it's not bad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

well let me put it into better words...


get a 24v 280cfm 120mm fan like a delta....

run it at 12v, 

you still have HIGH static pressure, ~140cfm and i bet its as quiet as most regular fans that only have half the cfm and static pressure.

hence why i use "crazy" fans in most of my setups.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well let me put it into better words...
> 
> 
> get a 24v 280cfm 120mm fan like a delta....
> ...



You use crazy fans because it enhances the e-peen level of your setup, admit it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You use crazy fans because it enhances the e-peen level of your setup, admit it



you damn right.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

internet , it's all about e-peen , duh.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2009)

nope... not even close. 

it works better. 

try it and you'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope... not even close.
> 
> it works better.
> 
> try it and you'll see.



hey fit, which one of those deltas out there that flow like crazy do you recommend on my rad, I want to hook them up to a controller though so I can control their speed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2009)

well,,,,

there lies the problem...

there is only 1 fan controller that i know of that can handle high current fans like deltas.

subeam rheobus extreme. 

any of the delta FFB series fans will be VERY good. you can also glance at ebay to see whats available. thats where i get mine. i have gotten most of mine for under $9 each on there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well,,,,
> 
> there lies the problem...
> 
> ...



what about this fan controller?  says something rheobus 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Speed_RheoBus_Kit_-_Version_3.html?tl=g34c17


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2009)

wont handle a delta man. you need close to 3a per channel.

also...

FFB, TFB, PFB, EFB(although kinda annoying) are all good


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone know if there's a PCI bracket fan controller?  Since everyone's rad is either in the back of the rig or on top of the case it sucks to mod the wiring or run adapters to a fan controller in the front of the case.

Maybe a nice thought for an invention.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone know if there's a PCI bracket fan controller?  Since everyone's rad is either in the back of the rig or on top of the case it sucks to mod the wiring or run adapters to a fan controller in the front of the case.
> 
> Maybe a nice thought for an invention.



that would be awesome, I would def. get one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wont handle a delta man. you need close to 3a per channel.
> 
> also...
> 
> FFB, TFB, PFB, EFB(although kinda annoying) are all good



what do those things mean, sorry dude.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 8, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone know if there's a PCI bracket fan controller?  Since everyone's rad is either in the back of the rig or on top of the case it sucks to mod the wiring or run adapters to a fan controller in the front of the case.
> 
> Maybe a nice thought for an invention.



Something like this ?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...ntroller_w_RPM_Sensor_Lead.html?tl=g47c17s285


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes but multi fan support.  At least 3, 4 would be nice.  Basically a 4 fan controller setup for a PCI bracket.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 8, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yes but multi fan support.  At least 3, 4 would be nice.  Basically a 4 fan controller setup for a PCI bracket.



maybe mod this into a 4 channel ?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6203/bus-111/Sunbeam_PCI_Fan_Controller_FC.html?tl=g47c17#blank

only $8


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2009)

yes, exactly like that but with multi channel support and maybe a pretty light or two.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do those things mean, sorry dude.



when you look at delta fans the first 3 in the model number


----------



## domy85 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cooler Master claims their new high performance 120mm led fans can put out 90cfm at 19DBA @ 2000rpm. I just might be switching all my 40dba ones for under $10 a piece. Big sound improvment plus more cfm.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1655&product_id=2913


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 8, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Cooler Master claims their new high performance 120mm led fans can put out 90cfm at 19DBA @ 2000rpm. I just might be switching all my 40dba ones for under $10 a piece. Big sound improvment plus more cfm.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1655&product_id=2913



yeah and SilenX claims the same thing and is 2x louder than my 33DBA Aerocool Xtreme... I would buy ONE, maybe two of these, because chances are their 19DB is measured from another room with the door closed.

IMO its impossible that any fan at 2000RPM can be silent... 19DBA is practically inaudible - the best fans in this category at 2000RPM are loud - 90CFM by itself is loud, just that amount of air flowing through a case would create more than 19DBA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> maybe mod this into a 4 channel ?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6203/bus-111/Sunbeam_PCI_Fan_Controller_FC.html?tl=g47c17#blank
> 
> only $8



with the work i've seen some peeps do, doing what you just said shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright, so this EK block kit for the UD5 brings northbridge/X58 temps down 6 degrees with about 1C of CPU temp rise because of more heat in the loop.

Currently running stock 133BCLK, 1600Mhz on RAM and a little undervoltage on the CPU (1.07 after vDrop) which seems rock stable and stresses the CPU to 51C. Same settings with 1.20 vCore give about 3 degrees more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

guys... you think this will cool an i7?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> guys... you think this will cool an i7?
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2092/lulzxx.jpg



Na, better make it two. 

You could put that with your sump pump custom WC loop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

????????


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 4, 2009)

PA120.10???


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2009)

I think it can cool two systems in one!! Just make sure a pump can work the rad!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

pa140.10


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

please tell me that rad is fake


----------



## mudkip (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm planning to buy the Corsair H50 to cool my CPU.

Wait for the money hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm planning to buy the Corsair H50 to cool my CPU.
> 
> Wait for the money hehe



why don't you piece together a kit?  Is space a concern, got a pic of your rig?  This way we can have ideas of what kinda space you have.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why don't you piece together a kit?  Is space a concern, got a pic of your rig?  This way we can have ideas of what kinda space you have.



My budget is small and I only want to cool my cpu since that generates the most heat and it warms my room like a barbeque and I can't handle barbeques in my room because it's already about 30 degrees in my room. I want to cool the GPU also but I already have the accelero, a waterblock for the GPU would cost alot and the GPU is already EOL.


 But here's a small impression , old pic , it was the first day I build my computer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> My budget is small and I only want to cool my cpu since that generates the most heat and it warms my room like a barbeque and I can't handle barbeques in my room because it's already about 30 degrees in my room. I want to cool the GPU also but I already have the accelero, a waterblock for the GPU would cost alot and the GPU is already EOL.
> 
> 
> But here's a small impression , old pic , it was the first day I build my computer.
> ...




What about something like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108105


----------



## mudkip (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What about something like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108105



Nice but in the netherlands that would cost about 170 euro's , 240USD

Too expensive. The corsair H50 cost about 60 euro's here, 85 USD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Nice but in the netherlands that would cost about 170 euro's , 240USD
> 
> Too expensive. The corsair H50 cost about 60 euro's here, 85 USD



hmm, I get you.  Well that Corsair setup should be at least slight better than air cooled.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, I get you.  Well that Corsair setup should be at least slight better than air cooled.



"Slightly" is best case scenario with that kit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> "Slightly" is best case scenario with that kit.



yeha thats why I was trying to tell him to get something else. I learned the hard way.  bought a cheap kit, ended up piecing my own kit!


----------



## Binge (Aug 12, 2009)

Custom is so awesome it hurts.  All Watercool components, XSPC res, liang-3.2 w/EK top, and sweet freakin temps are the name of my game 

Component | Min | Max
CPU 4.2GHz | 29C| 62C
GPU (OC)    | 30C| 41C

Both share the same loop, durring gameplay my cpu temp doesn't go above 40C.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 12, 2009)

Mudkip, I'm selling my WC if you're interested. Spam me on MSN.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Mudkip, I'm selling my WC if you're interested. Spam me on MSN.



I would but turkish hackers hacked me somehow
For how much you'd sell me it?


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Component | Min | Max
> GPU (OC)    | 30C| 41C




 If my GTX 295 would get those temps ...


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys got a PA120.3 on the way to upgrade from the Black Ice 120.2.  Question, what fans should I put on it?  
6-S-Flex 800 rpm's?
3-S-Flex 1600 rpm's?
3-S-Flex 1900 rpm's?

The rad is outside my case so quite performance is necessary, no loud fans need apply.  Also getting a fan controller, need to find the PCI slot bracket one.  17.99 on the egg that controls 6 fans.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 31, 2009)

mudkip said:


> i do overclock , sometimes
> 
> But i want to overclock my GTX280 without getting it over 100 degrees
> 
> ...



Heatkiller 3.0 1366
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html

It ain't cheap... but its awesome.

*Edit:* I'm way late.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Heatkiller 3.0 1366
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html
> 
> It ain't cheap... but its awesome.
> ...



heatkiller is the best block for all platforms... it outperforms every single block i know.
you can imagine what i does to my phenom, when it even cools an i7 adequatly (both are monolitic, so i think i can compare it a little )

buy the LT version, its the same,only with POM topping! and its like 20 dollars cheaper


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

How much better is the LT version of the HK 3.0 vs say my DTek V2?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys got a PA120.3 on the way to upgrade from the Black Ice 120.2.  Question, what fans should I put on it?
> 6-S-Flex 800 rpm's?
> 3-S-Flex 1600 rpm's?
> 3-S-Flex 1900 rpm's?
> ...



So you are getting a fan controller?  I say go with the 1900 RPM ones.  I have those, and when turned all the way down they are not there.   When needed you can always crank them up and get blasted away 

can you link us to the fan controller that goes in the back?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

The controller is a Silverstone 3.5" but comes with a tri-knob PCI bracket and another for in-case fans:
deactivated on the egg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999046
but only $24 elsewhere 

Cyberdruid's mod:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1475181&postcount=38


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> The controller is a Silverstone 3.5" but comes with a tri-knob PCI bracket and another for in-case fans:
> deactivated on the egg:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999046
> but only $24 elsewhere
> ...



awesome, I might order one very soon.  you can always wire 2 fans to each channel.  THanks for the link, and CD's modding is awesome


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like 3x1900rpm SFlex with fan controller is the best option.  Now to order a Heatkiller block.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> How much better is the LT version of the HK 3.0 vs say my DTek V2?



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224976
you wont believe your eyes ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224976
> you wont believe your eyes ;-)



I was gonna look for that now 


Yeah, HK is simple the shit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was gonna look for that now
> 
> 
> Yeah, HK is simple the shit.



i always love german engineering ;-) sometimes they simply do something very good

HK is the shit regarding weaponry,and also waterblocks,right


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224976
> you wont believe your eyes ;-)



Thanks on that.  So he tested the LC version, not the LT for sale at Sidewinders.  Should I opt for the extra $30 copper plated?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks on that.  So he tested the LC version, not the LT for sale at Sidewinders.  Should I opt for the extra $30 copper plated?



if you like the lookings, yes, but it shouldnt benefit performance really....


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok I think I'll go with the LT non-copper base with the back plate.  That with a PA120.3 and 3 1900rpm SFlex fans should help reduce idle/load temp range.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

it will get you 4ghz 24/7 stable, i promise ;-) at nice temps.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Promise?  Thanks, I'll be back for a full refund if I dont get it!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Ok I think I'll go with the LT non-copper base with the back plate.  That with a PA120.3 and 3 1900rpm SFlex fans should help reduce idle/load temp range.



You're gonna love the Heatkiller


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You're gonna love the Heatkiller



i've been saying I want one for a while, but now with this D0, since it's like under 1.2v all the time, temps are no where close to being an issue 


I still want one though


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've been saying I want one for a while, but now with this D0, since it's like under 1.2v all the time, temps are no where close to being an issue
> 
> 
> I still want one though



I sold mine, it was gone within 15 minutes of placing the ad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

do it CP,get it!^^


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Sep 1, 2009)

Got my HK ... just saving up for a Primochill Typhoon III then should be good to go...


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ordered the HK3.0 LT, backplate, 5 S-Flex 1900 fans, MX2, and have a 120.3 from Paulieg on the way!  Need to stress the heat load on the block for before/after results.  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thought I would throw these up just for comparison. This is a gamer I recently threw together from mostly parts I had lying around (it's the rig in my specs).

















Here are some Vantage runs with temps :

HT off...






HT enabled...(had to bump vcore a bit)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I sold mine, it was gone within 15 minutes of placing the ad


what, a D0?



Velvet Wafer said:


> do it CP,get it!^^



Eventually my friend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Eventually my friend



come on,CP, its in to go Heatkiller. lets do something for the german economy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> come on,CP, its in to go Heatkiller. lets do something for the german economy





I will, just don't got the funds now brotha.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what, a D0?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually my friend



no his HK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> no his HK



I bet, things are still on demand, and I think everybody got one already


----------



## Binge (Sep 2, 2009)

I disappear for a month and some and I am back!  How's everyone doing and what's been going on with your loops?  Mine's doing fine and still keeping the status-quo with low CPU and GPU temps all thanks to basically everything watercool.  I love their stuff, it's absolutely primo!  For those who don't connect dots... Watercool is the company that produces the HK blocks.  Everything that deals with transferring the heat in my loop has been watercool for about 4-5 months and I have to say it's better than my first two loops and they're managing a higher heat load 

Hey well enough sucking german sausage~  How's the wet i7 love, brothers?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet, things are still on demand, and I think everybody got one already



Well, even though you can actually buy them here it seems everyone loves the Heatkiller. The D0 took a bit longer to sell, even for a D0...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

i love it when people specifically state, they DONT sell their HK 3.0


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i love it when people specifically state, they DONT sell their HK 3.0



I sold my entire watercooling setup, I'm back on air.
If I ever go water again, I'll be sure to check if the HK still owns the market


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> I disappear for a month and some and I am back!  How's everyone doing and what's been going on with your loops?  Mine's doing fine and still keeping the status-quo with low CPU and GPU temps all thanks to basically everything watercool.  I love their stuff, it's absolutely primo!  For those who don't connect dots... Watercool is the company that produces the HK blocks.  Everything that deals with transferring the heat in my loop has been watercool for about 4-5 months and I have to say it's better than my first two loops and they're managing a higher heat load
> 
> Hey well enough sucking german sausage~  How's the wet i7 love, brothers?



welcome back bro, we missed ya man.  You still got that big mo-rad?  My loop is doing fine bro, under 50ºc all day everyday 



Thrackan said:


> Well, even though you can actually buy them here it seems everyone loves the Heatkiller. The D0 took a bit longer to sell, even for a D0...



hmmm, I wouldn't be able to see a D0 for sale if I had money in hand, i'd have like ten of them now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, I wouldn't be able to see a D0 for sale if I had money in hand, i'd have like ten of them now



word on that, im too much cruncher to be a fanboy here i need an i7 too, only for crunching^^


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Thought I would throw these up just for comparison. This is a gamer I recently threw together from mostly parts I had lying around (it's the rig in my specs).
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00178.jpg
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00189.jpg
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00188.jpg
> ...



Nice setup and nice work.  Looks good man! 



Binge said:


> I disappear for a month and some and I am back!  How's everyone doing and what's been going on with your loops?  Mine's doing fine and still keeping the status-quo with low CPU and GPU temps all thanks to basically everything watercool.  I love their stuff, it's absolutely primo!  For those who don't connect dots... Watercool is the company that produces the HK blocks.  Everything that deals with transferring the heat in my loop has been watercool for about 4-5 months and I have to say it's better than my first two loops and they're managing a higher heat load
> 
> Hey well enough sucking german sausage~  How's the wet i7 love, brothers?



Binge, where did you disappear too?  XS? Keep in touch over here since I think you've always stated a very good opinion and been very helpful.

Not sure if you saw my recent upgrades or not, but where can I improve from here:
655 pump
120.3 rad
3-Sflex 1900 rpm fans
HK LT, non-copper edition
Micro res
all 1/2" fittings

The only thing I can think of would be to cut down the tubing one final time, maybe gain a total of 3-4 inches.  Maybe add some angled barbs to help flow.  I've asked ColdStorm a few times about 1/2" smooth angled barbs, but still am confused.  I think I want these or something like this.  Any thoughts/help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> word on that, im too much cruncher to be a fanboy here i need an i7 too, only for crunching^^



yeah, for crunching, i7's are just great man



mlee49 said:


> Nice setup and nice work.  Looks good man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro, I had straight barbs before, then I added some BP 45º's, Oh man what a different.  You'd be amazed at how much of a difference something so simple can make


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy...

looks like my i7 rig is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EFFINNNNNNNN happy here pretty soon.

i'll keep you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy...
> 
> looks like my i7 rig is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EFFINNNNNNNN happy here pretty soon.
> 
> i'll keep you posted



oh lord, what you got up your sleeve now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

the biggest build ever lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the biggest build ever lol



you gonna be using a car radiator like Tom's Hardware did a while back?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

nah. i found a way to use my 560gtx's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah. i found a way to use my 560gtx's



  dammit dude, stop the teasing, i've been too good to you, TELL ME!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit dude, stop the teasing, i've been too good to you, TELL ME!



now im interested... mega radiators on heatkillers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now im interested... mega radiators on heatkillers



this is probably what fit is doing 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=189928


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232480


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232480



so you are putting the car radiator in the MM case?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216170

+

http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-ascension-cyo-crystal-ship-series-p-531.html


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216170
> 
> +
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-ascension-cyo-crystal-ship-series-p-531.html



hey fit... the the topping of the HK is POM,you know? other name: DELRIN. but not Acrylic, acrylic is futile!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216170
> 
> +
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-ascension-cyo-crystal-ship-series-p-531.html



  dude can I run some tubing all the way to your house and hook my computer up to your loop also, I mean, not like it will even notice right? 

and that case just blew me away


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey fit... the the topping of the HK is POM,you know? other name: DELRIN. but not Acrylic, acrylic is futile!



no no... i have acrylic top. its seethrough 

custom made by me.

its actually polycabonate but ppl know acrylic better


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Binge, where did you disappear too?  XS? Keep in touch over here since I think you've always stated a very good opinion and been very helpful.
> 
> Not sure if you saw my recent upgrades or not, but where can I improve from here:
> 655 pump
> ...



Heh I got involved with a job and then I got obsessed with fixing arcade cabinets.  Great loop man, great loop.  45 degree angled barbs may help you cut down on tubing length but remember that the magic #of feet max before you start to see problems should be 10'.

I own the HK LT as well.  Is your 120.3 a thermochill or swiftech or what?  The only problem with most rads and the i7s is under long stress periods, but still for daily use/gaming you won't see a need to go bigger.  Currently I'm running the following loop.

PUMP[Laing 3.25 + EK X-Top Rev2]>CPU[HK LT]>GPU[HK GPU^2 295]>RAD[MO-RA 2]>RES[XSPC Bay Res]>PUMP

Everything I have I couldn't be more happy with unless it managed better temps without requiring any more power.  I only use 6x Yate Loon High Speeds on my MO-RA out of the 9 spaces I have for fans.  Here's a picture.













Chicken Patty said:


> welcome back bro, we missed ya man.  You still got that big mo-rad?  My loop is doing fine bro, under 50ºc all day everyday



Dude I would never part with the mo-rad unless something was in the works that would beat it in a 140.3 config.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> Heh I got involved with a job and then I got obsessed with fixing arcade cabinets.  Great loop man, great loop.  45 degree angled barbs may help you cut down on tubing length but remember that the magic #of feet max before you start to see problems should be 10'.
> 
> I own the HK LT as well.  Is your 120.3 a thermochill or swiftech or what?  The only problem with most rads and the i7s is under long stress periods, but still for daily use/gaming you won't see a need to go bigger.  Currently I'm running the following loop.
> 
> ...



   That looks great man, had been a while since I seen your rig.  You getting me into those rads now, darn it


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2009)

The upgraded mo-ra 2 is much nicer.  You should definitely check it out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no no... i have acrylic top. its seethrough
> 
> custom made by me.
> 
> its actually polycabonate but ppl know acrylic better



i dont have to tell you, that when acrylic is a european longsword iron, polycarbonate is the asian Katana diamond steel

@CP

i planned to buy a mo-ra for 3 months now. seems we have another trend now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont have to tell you, that when acrylic is a european longsword iron, polycarbonate is the asian Katana diamond steel
> 
> @CP
> 
> i planned to buy a mo-ra for 3 months now. seems we have another trend now



we are all alike one way or another


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen how they can be mounted on standard chassis and I just droooooooool.  It's too bad I didn't buy the complete version.  The heatercore is just stand alone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've seen how they can be mounted on standard chassis and I just droooooooool.  It's too bad I didn't buy the complete version.  The heatercore is just stand alone.



is this the upgraded one?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=25231

Also what chassis?


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2009)

any, you just mount it with 4 long studs as long as you get the rad with casing(like you have above) and the fan mount... let me show you.  I wanted to mount one on the side of a Corsair Obsidian.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont get where you hid the fans... is the sidepanel extensivly modded?

@CP
when it comes to performance, every wise enthusiast wants to have maximum performance+e-peen. for minimum cash.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> any, you just mount it with 4 long studs as long as you get the rad with casing(like you have above) and the fan mount... let me show you.  I wanted to mount one on the side of a Corsair Obsidian.
> 
> http://www.zaimc.com/temp/pc/900/project.radiator/IMG_9276.JPG


 holy crap, is there any more detailed pics?




Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont get where you hid the fans... is the sidepanel extensivly modded?
> 
> @CP
> when it comes to performance, every wise enthusiast wants to have maximum performance+e-peen. for minimum cash.



Agreed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

woozah CP, its only the rad in a shroud with mounting. i believe he used the mora passively on the rig displayed. its a passive rad by nature, its tips are curved.


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2009)

the fans are on the inside of the case, the panel has a huge square cut out of the side.  It's a large ordeal to use the mo-ra in a normal case but it looks sooooo good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> the fans are on the inside of the case, the panel has a huge square cut out of the side.  It's a large ordeal to use the mo-ra in a normal case but it looks sooooo good.



I agree, pretty cool and unique.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

and practical, the case must be like a freezer from within^^


----------



## newconroer (Sep 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I just want to try it for once




If you just want to try it, then build a small spare cheapo computer, and use it to 'test' a LCS system.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can someone explain these charts to me:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=233613

Im not sure what he's showing with the data collected and charted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

its the rate of water flow and how it correlates to how well the block cools the cpu.

if you calculate your rate of flow for your loop you'll know about where you stand on that chart.

things like too much tubing, too many blocks, not enough flow from the pump, too many 90 degree elboes, etc... all can impact your flow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

it also says this at the very beginning of the post.  hes testing different orientations of the block.


*So this is a post comparing the LC and LT Heatkillers, as well as examining horizontal vs. vertical orientation of both as well as what happens when you remove the divider from the LT (not the impingement plate, that always stays in)*


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have absolutely no idea how much my GPM would be.  Zero 90º bends, but there are a couple tight corners.

I think I'll re-read the post and see what I make of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

search for the flow rate calculator spreadsheet. its on XS somewhere. prolly under watercooling


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Martin's?

It doesnt have the 655 nor the HK 3.0 LT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes/no

i think that ones old. 

someone else revamped it and made a new one

655 is the laing D5

HK3 is similar to EK supreme


----------



## Binge (Sep 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes/no
> 
> i think that ones old.
> 
> ...



the HK3 has much better flow than the EK supreme tho.  Much much better.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

and better temps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have a hint as to what im working on....


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sick! Should be able to hold two 120.4's w/14 2000rpm fans 

Project log?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Sick! Should be able to hold two 120.4's w/14 2000rpm fans
> 
> Project log?



Nah

2 hw labs 4x140 rads and a 2x140 along with a sick ass setup that I will leave unannounced for now.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok captain tease


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

well i got this block today...

it has seen better days.

but im going to clean her up for you.

here's how...

clean with a toothbrush, ketchup and salt real well then rinse.

if its still dirty, pour one layer of salt down on the copper and then cover with ketchup and let sit 20mins then do as stated above once again.

if its STILL dirty....

lemon juice and salt in the copper and scrub for 3-5mins or until clean followed by a rinse in hot water.

before






after


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

gah... camera is taking shitty pics today.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

lol what has happened to it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

feser blue dye :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

use distilled water, dye is for severe victims. if it was from a buddy: hit him! blocks have to be performant,not goodlooking


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

i didnt do it. 

i JUST got this block today.


i cant blame him. he got it from someone else like this.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

aww. ive never seen such a horribly gunked block


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> aww. ive never seen such a horribly gunked block



You've hardly lived.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, i change my water every month, only distilled, and had never a problem with ANYTHING.im not so fooly,that i feel cool about colored water


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, i change my water every month, only distilled, and had never a problem with ANYTHING.im not so fooly,that i feel cool about colored water



Ever fancy making yourself some colloidal silver?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

since i read, that its very easy to obtain grey skin with it,no


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> since i read, that its very easy to obtain grey skin with it,no



That's protien silver, so no.  Do you plan on drinking it a lot @ 50 PPM or higher?  I'm sure this is for water cooling.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i just know the pills using it. dont know where to obtain it,tho


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just know the pills using it. dont know where to obtain it,tho



Pills can't possibly have colloidal silver.  That is impossible unless the pill is a liquid gel.  A colloid is smaller than a protien and suspended in liquid if it's to be moved/transported to different applications.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> Pills can't possibly have colloidal silver.  That is impossible unless the pill is a liquid gel.  A colloid is smaller than a protien and suspended in liquid if it's to be moved/transported to different applications.



ah youre right. i just saw it. just to put it in the deionized water?





one day all the overclockers get this shiny coating


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah youre right. i just saw it. just to put it in the deionized water?
> http://together.net/~rjstan/pre_dermabrasion_full.jpg
> one day all the overclockers get this shiny coating



Still would be near impossible to get that without ingesting a lot of protien silver..  Yeah silver water is silver colloid suspended in distilled water.  Add as much distilled as you want and it'll just reduce the PPM of the silver water.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

how much to use on 10 liters?


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

your loop contains 10 liters?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont know how much the giant heater core eats i currently use for my 939 rig (leak testing)

but i had to fill half a canister of distilled water in it, for the water to even reach the other side of the connectors

my actual loop should contain about 500 ml


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 3, 2009)

My loop uses about a quarter of a gallon. Roughly 1L for the 7 feet of tubing I use.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i use about 5 foot


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

You wouldn't want to waste the stuff... 4 ounces in your loop or 119 mL of 20 PPM would make it extremely hard (impossible) for small buggies to grow in your loop.


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> My loop uses about a quarter of a gallon. Roughly 1L for the 7 feet of tubing I use.



1L would be more than a quarter of a gallon.  TBH that doesn't make sense... I have 6' of tubing and a mo-ra, and I only use about 20 ounces.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 3, 2009)

Keyword *Roughly


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

Point taken, it still seems excessive.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

im german, we use only liters. i just know a gallon is 3 liters from school^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Oct 7, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=236172


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it me or is the inlet movable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

good stuff.   So one degree difference from the HK, not bad I would say.


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there _any_ UV reactive fluid that will _not_ gunk up my blocks? I really want UV reactive fluid, but not at the price of gunk'd up blocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Is there _any_ UV reactive fluid that will _not_ gunk up my blocks? I really want UV reactive fluid, but not at the price of gunk'd up blocks.



distilled water and dye bomb?  I heard those worked pretty good.


----------

